# Beneful: Best dog food ever!



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

hahahah. Sorry. I am bored at work. Thought I would start some drama. 






I love how Petco has these new commercials. Have you seen them? They feature "Buster" the talking dog CEO of Petco. Only nurtritionally certified foods that meet his standards are good enough to fit on Petco's shelves. Among them? Beneful. 


Ummm....hmmm


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If I see talking dogs in a commercial, I will normally never buy that product. this just proves my point


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Bleh. Drews parents feed Beneful...


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Beneful IS awesome.. if you want an itchy, allergy ridden, rotten toothed, stinky dog that has cancer by age four!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't see this as offensive to kibble feeders.. there is a WORLD of difference between say, Acana, ToTW, GO! etc and Beneful.. I think it's common knowledge that no one should feed this food.. it's full of really nasty preservatives and artificial colours.

No one's bashing the decent stuff!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Beneful really is one of the absolute worst foods on the market. I cringe when boarding dogs are fed that fruity-pebbles looking crap. It's just wrong. lol
And most of them are really fat, stinky, and have awful teeth. Stoopid Beneful.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

ugh! My Nana SWEARS on Beneful! I convinced her to switch over to TOTW awhile back for her allergy ridden Boxer who is severely overweight. Then, I go over there to drop off what was left of the TOTW I had to her...and I see in her kitchen a bag of freakin Beneful!!!! I was so upset with her, so I said something (nicely) and she told me "What??This is a really good food!"
I mean...really now?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

But beneful has "hole vegetables" and my doctor said veggies are good for me, look at the pretty carrots and corn in the bag, hehehehhehehehe :biggrin:

Now what's this? in a freshly opened bag the kibble has some white stuff on it and it looks like they are alive since they are moving Maggots and Carcasses in Purina Puppy Food from Petsmart - YouTube 

Maybe it's "healty" after all, for the maggots. :tongue1:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> Now what's this? in a freshly opened bag the kibble has some white stuff on it and it looks like they are alive since they are moving Maggots and Carcasses in Purina Puppy Food from Petsmart - YouTube
> 
> Maybe it's "healty" after all, for the maggots. :tongue1:


Actually, they ought to keep the maggots and throw the rest out. Maggots are fresh protein


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

xellil said:


> Actually, they ought to keep the maggots and throw the rest out. Maggots are fresh protein


hahhahaha XD true.

I did saw in person this maggots, a few years ago before I had Pompadour I had a pet turtle and in a dog show I got a sample of beneful to give it as snacks for her.

But the bottom of the bag was full of maggots, so I love to hate this "food" from that experience. uke:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Sapphire-Light said:


> hahhahaha XD true.
> 
> I did saw in person this maggots, a few years ago before I had Pompadour I had a pet turtle and in a dog show I got a sample of beneful to give it as snacks for her.
> 
> But the bottom of the bag was full of maggots, so I love to hate this "food" from that experience. uke:


Ewwww. That's just nasty.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Magicre, I am not bashing kibble. I still feed kibble. I am just bashing foods like beneful and how Petco advertises...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Speaking of dogs talking in commercials...Dentastix anyone?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

haha, trying to keep the "hating" thread alive?

Those things are flexible and almost gummy. How can they be good for teeth?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

:usa::usa::usa::usa::usa::usa:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> haha, trying to keep the "hating" thread alive?
> 
> Those things are flexible and almost gummy. How can they be good for teeth?


I am not sure. Maybe 2 years ago I got some for Sprocket. He just mashed them up. They didn't seem to help with anything!


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

This is so funny! My vet and I were just talking about Beneful on our last visit. She said it is probably the worst food on the market. I had no idea they colored the shapes of the kibble to look like real veggies! What a gimmick! Seriously though when I asked her why anyone would feed that food she said sadly she sees it with elderly folks who have dogs and can't afford anything else. They get coupons for it and but it at grocery stores in big bags really cheap. I think I would try to feed anything else but that! My vet (who is holistic) also said a lot of clients are coming in and asking if some of the cheaper brands are THAT bad because they have fallen on hard economic times and are struggling to feed pets. She always suggests on buying a little extra human meat when they shop and just giving the extra to the dogs instead of pet food (essentially raw or cooked). But she says a lot of people aren't able to feed themselves a lot of meat and eat blue box mac and cheese often. Not suitable for their pets. She said it is very sad to see people struggle and some even feed their pets better than themselves and go without taking their meds so they can feed their dogs. I guess I feel sympathetic for them but for those who can afford better but don't then it makes me a little annoyed but it is their business and vet bills I guess..


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I am struggling financially at this exact point in time, and my hubby and I are buying a house in the very near future...its all very difficult and I find myself sacrificing things for myself so that I can afford quality dog food for my dogs. Some of my friends think I'm crazy when I say I can't go out with them on the weekend because I'm trying to save money for our house, and then they come over and see 2 bags of Orijen/Acana dog food and say "that's why you're broke!" lol. I scare myself sometimes how obsessed I am with my dogs and keeping them happy/healthy, I would do absolutely anything for them (like the $1000.00 vet bill this past weekend for Trooper...I was so afraid to lose him I said I would pay anything!...but that's a whole other story).

Beneful may save you some money temporarily ...but in the long run...it won't save you anything, and may cost you more in vet bills down the road!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I wish people would realize that there are better options out there, for example beneful is $25 for 31 lbs, thats $.80 per lb. 

Diamond naturals is $28 for 40 lbs, or $.70 per lb or 4Health is $35 for 35 lbs (same for healthwise and few other brands), which is only $1 per lb. Surely if someone can afford $.80 a day on dog food can afford $.20 more.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow that is expensive for Beneful! I just was looking at my local grocery ads and at one (Hannaford), a 31 lb bag of Beneful is selling this week for $17.99 plus there are coupons for it. Also a 25lb bag of Purina Dog Chow is $12.99. I've even seen it cheaper at other places. Some people just don't care, for me the above prices seem expensive considering what we know is in the ingredients!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

One of my prouder moments in the dog food nutrition side of life was when I finally convinced my in-laws to stop feeding Beneful. They were taken in by the images of fresh falling chunks of meat and vegetables on the fron t of the package. 

The best kibble available in the small community where they lived was Solid Gold and that's what they changed to. They were so surprised once their papillon actually started growing longer and silkier hair and displayed so much more energy.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Not to get terribly personal or whiney, but I am deep in debt (no checking account even!), rent a trailer, live hand to mouth on the measely paychecks we get, and I still try to feed my dogs the best I can. They are my life. Call me pathetic, or whatever. I don't care. I love my dogs like they were my own children and will continue to until the end. 

Knowledge is power. Years ago, I fed Purina dog Chow because it was cheap and I didn't know better. And then one day, by accident, I found the truth. I don't buy the whole "its all we can afford". I think it is more like "It is all we are willing to do". 

If your human child was hungry and you were broke, would you feed them candy and hotdogs everyday? I sure hope not. You could buy lentils and carrots for the same price. See where I am going with this?

From the day you acquire them, they are forever your responsibilty. Its a commitment you make. The day I can not afford to care for a dog the right way is the day I am done with this world.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> *If your human child was hungry and you were broke, would you feed them candy and hotdogs everyday?*


Oh you'd be surprised at the lack of parenting I've seen.. people who think Kraft Dinner and hotdogs is healthy.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I will never understand the human race


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Oh you'd be surprised at the lack of parenting I've seen.. people who think Kraft Dinner and hotdogs is healthy.


I've taught middle school for 32 years. Many children only eat at school - breakfast and lunch. Their parents spend their money on unhealthy things, rather than healthy foods. My daughter is a bakery manager for a Publix store, a grocery chain in the SE. She gets sickened by parents buying $100 birthday cakes with food stamps (yes, really)...so sad. At my school, several of the resource teachers regularly gather easy-to-prepare foods (we teachers contribute) to send home with our most destitute students when there's a long break (Christmas, Winter Break, Spring Break), so that they'll have something to eat while school's out - a lot of it foods that the kids can make themselves, since many of their parents aren't home to take care of them.

A teacher I teach with feeds her boxer Beneful - ugh! I've tried numerous times to give her healthier alternatives that won't break the bank. She tells me that the dog loves the food and he's perfectly healthy. Actually, he's fat, and God knows what's going on inside of him. Feeding Beneful is like giving your dog Twinkies and frenchfries as their regular diet.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Why do people not use common sense? Why feed a food a dog will eat simply because he will eat it? Thats like saying to feed the kids McDonalds because they will eat it. Sigh, and yeah, I know that happens to kids too. Sadly.

Of course they are going to eat junk food. 

Where is the common sense? I mean, just LOOK at the dog/kid. Are they fat? Bad shape? Where do you think they are getting fat from? Deerrrrrrrrr..... *slaps forehead*


----------



## USMC79 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey everyone. New to the forum and love all the good info on here.
Regarding the whole Beneful and "low quality" dog food thread...I have an adult Boxer who has always had gas and runny stool. I've done the whole "good quality" food thing, raw food to Natural Balance to Taste of the Wild to Avo to Nutro and he always had the gas and bad poop. The breeder used to give him Beneful. Ever since going back to Beneful, he has done a complete 180. Firm poop, very little if any gas and still the same energetic Boxer. 
It's all about the dog and how there system handles the food. I've become very skeptical with the whole "high quality food" push. I don't get it and I think it's just hype. And why do people always compare dogs to babies or humans. I've heard people say, 'giving your dog low quality food is like eating McDpnalds everyday'. 
You can't ever make that comparison. If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> From the day you acquire them, they are forever your responsibilty. Its a commitment you make. The day I can not afford to care for a dog the right way is the day I am done with this world.


This really touched me, and is really timely. We make a commitment, and it is a commitment I take very seriously. The vet feels that Toby probably is Cushinoid and we just completed the urine cortisol/creatinine ratio test (had fun collecting morning urine ). I told my wife last night that this can only rule out Cushings, but not confirm it. That a more expensive test would follow .. "How expensive?" .. and "There is a limit .. " and "How much will the meds be if he has Cushings""

I know where she is coming from. But the dog expenses are pretty well all mine -- I want it that way. The thing is we made a commitment. This is about Toby's quality of life. As I said to her last night, wouldn't it be great to have the old Toby back? The Toby that playful Toby who aksed to play -- and wasn't constantly in hunger? He's 11, maybe he'll make 15, maybe not but giving him the highest quality of life for these next years to me is my responsbility. We can afford it. We've missed vacations in the past due to vet bills. This year we don't have to but given our boys health, we're not sure we want to go anywhere. We have a dependable sitter, but not sure I want to saddle her with 2 somewhat unwell dogs for a week ..

Anyway, sorry for going on. This is just something really close to my heart.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum and love all the good info on here.
> Regarding the whole Beneful and "low quality" dog food thread...I have an adult Boxer who has always had gas and runny stool. I've done the whole "good quality" food thing, raw food to Natural Balance to Taste of the Wild to Avo to Nutro and he always had the gas and bad poop. The breeder used to give him Beneful. Ever since going back to Beneful, he has done a complete 180. Firm poop, very little if any gas and still the same energetic Boxer.
> It's all about the dog and how there system handles the food. I've become very skeptical with the whole "high quality food" push. I don't get it and I think it's just hype. And why do people always compare dogs to babies or humans. I've heard people say, 'giving your dog low quality food is like eating McDpnalds everyday'.
> You can't ever make that comparison. If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care.


I'm just going to warn you, because you are new here...you are probably going to get eaten up on this forum for feeding Beneful if you're really stuck on it. Hopefully people will help you along the way and give you some good advice without insulting you. You're here for a better understanding of dog food I'm assuming? And to find what's best for your boxer?

1st off, Beneful is absolutely an awful food to have your dog living on, regardless of how "good" his/her poops are looking. There are ingredients in Beneful that make a dogs poop firm, doesn't mean it's good or doing good for your boxer. There are other foods that can help your dogs runny poops and bad gas, people here will help you with that if you give your dogs history with foods, what you've tried, the results from each food, the transition times and so forth.

2nd off, It is good that you are skeptical of the "high quality food" push, because there are foods that are classified as "high quality" that are really just overpriced garbage and most definitely "hype"! If you continue reading here you will figure out what's what.

3rd off, the comparison of low quality food being like McDonalds makes sense to me. You could eat McDonalds everyday and "appear" on the outside to be a healthy person with no problems, but the problems you would have on the inside of your body would eventually catch up to you, and in the long run, it's not a good decision. Low quality foods are the same way, they can appear to be doing well for a dog/pet, until they get a disease, cancer, or any other health ailment from lack of proper nutrition. Now of coarse there's never guarantees, we all know those people who smoke and drink their whole life and live to a ripe age, but that doesn't mean we all start drinking and smoking...we still try our best to eat fresh veggies/fruits, lean meat, whole wheats ect. There's no difference with your dog if you love him! 

My dogs just want to eat and won't care what I put in front of them, you're right...but I am watching out for their health more so than what their favorite food may be.

Good luck! Welcome to the forum, there's lots to learn here


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

USMC79 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum and love all the good info on here.
> Regarding the whole Beneful and "low quality" dog food thread...I have an adult Boxer who has always had gas and runny stool. I've done the whole "good quality" food thing, raw food to Natural Balance to Taste of the Wild to Avo to Nutro and he always had the gas and bad poop. The breeder used to give him Beneful. Ever since going back to Beneful, he has done a complete 180. Firm poop, very little if any gas and still the same energetic Boxer.
> It's all about the dog and how there system handles the food. I've become very skeptical with the whole "high quality food" push. I don't get it and I think it's just hype. And why do people always compare dogs to babies or humans. I've heard people say, 'giving your dog low quality food is like eating McDpnalds everyday'.
> You can't ever make that comparison. If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care.


nice first post brotha


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> nice first post brotha


This was the type of post I was hoping this new forum member wouldn't get! If you've got some advice for him/her RC...advise away...but don't scare someone who clearly needs some guidance away. Cmon!! :nono:


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

magicre said:


> there isn't enough hostility between kibble feeders and raw feeders?
> 
> was this really necessary?


What, we have kibble feeders here? Where? I don't see any. This is the dry and canned raw part of the form.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum and love all the good info on here.
> Regarding the whole Beneful and "low quality" dog food thread...I have an adult Boxer who has always had gas and runny stool. I've done the whole "good quality" food thing, raw food to Natural Balance to Taste of the Wild to Avo to Nutro and he always had the gas and bad poop. The breeder used to give him Beneful. Ever since going back to Beneful, he has done a complete 180. Firm poop, very little if any gas and still the same energetic Boxer.
> It's all about the dog and how there system handles the food. I've become very skeptical with the whole "high quality food" push. I don't get it and I think it's just hype. And why do people always compare dogs to babies or humans. I've heard people say, 'giving your dog low quality food is like eating McDpnalds everyday'.
> You can't ever make that comparison. If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care.


I'm kinda of doubtful you will make another post, but I just have to comment on this.

It is entirely possible the other foods were operator error. Better quality dry foods require alot less volume. And most likely if you fed raw you fed wrong, too much, etc.

your dog may be young and healthy, or not. I don't know. Young dogs, like young people, can eat all kinds of crap and not show it. 

But likely, long term use of foods like Beneful will result in chronic illnesses, allergies, digestive problems, etc.


----------



## USMC79 (Mar 5, 2012)

hahhaha...no worries about laying into me, I got thick skin. 
I've read all the responses and I'm looking forward to more.
I'm still skeptical of how good some of the so called "premium" foods are though. I've owned three dogs including my current one. GSD that lived 14 years and Lab that lived about the same I think maybe 15 years. I want to get one thing straight here, I'm not saying GET BENEFUL EVERYONE, IT'S THE BEST! Not at all, I'm saying it's what my dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on. The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet. Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run. It seems like people think, ok, I'm giving my dog the BEST food out there so he'll live forever and not have any issues. Come on now!


----------



## USMC79 (Mar 5, 2012)

@xellil
" I'm kinda of doubtful you will make another post, but I just have to comment on this."
Why is that???


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

It's a 3 legged stool that needs constant balance: genetics (can't change), exercise and nutrition.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> hahhaha...no worries about laying into me, I got thick skin.
> I've read all the responses and I'm looking forward to more.
> I'm still skeptical of how good some of the so called "premium" foods are though. I've owned three dogs including my current one. GSD that lived 14 years and Lab that lived about the same I think maybe 15 years. I want to get one thing straight here, I'm not saying GET BENEFUL EVERYONE, IT'S THE BEST! Not at all, I'm saying it's what my dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on. The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet. Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run. It seems like people think, ok, I'm giving my dog the BEST food out there so he'll live forever and not have any issues. Come on now!


Oh, not necessarily. Take siblings within a family-- they may have a very similar genetic make-up, but lifestyle choices along the way can have a HUGE impact on their health and quality of life. For example, I have a sister who is diabetic (no genetic predisposition or history of type 2 in our family tree); quite chubby (again, our family is, genetically, pretty lean); suffers from high blood pressure (again, no); and a host of other aches, pains, etc.

What does she consume on a daily basis? Junk. Processed, boxed, fast food. Little to no veggies/fruits/healthy fats, clean proteins. Ever. I am surprised that she is still alive and kicking. Except that she's not "kicking." She is tired, most of the time. Her skin is sallow. Her memory is foggy.

I would be the last person to tell you what to feed your dog (it really is such a personal decision.) 

However, genetics of a human or animal is only part of the story...


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Personally I would try every premium food on the market and would probably feed table scraps before I settle on beneful . Diarhhea and gas are a common signs of transition and/or overfeeding. Premium food is richer and often results in digestive issues during transition period, thats why its important to do it slowly over a period of 2 weeks. Its also more calorie dense, and overfeeding could cause the runs. It can take up to a month for a stomach to settle down when switching from low quality grain inclusive to high quality grain free, so its fairly common for people do dismiss high end brands just for those reasons. The ingredients in beneful are downright scary. For example unnamed meat and bone meal which could come from any animal including euthanized shelter pets and roadkill. Not to mention, in order for it to prevent getting back into human food chain, rendered mystery meals and byproducts are denatured (doused with corrosive chemicals including fuel oil, kerosene, citronella and liquid detergent). 

Not to mention propylene glycol, corn syrup, dyes and GMO corn. Sure theres a change your dog will be "fine" eating this, but are you really willing to take a gamble?


----------



## Roo (Oct 17, 2010)

> Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run


Ever heard of Epigenetics? According to science, our environment and life style (diet, stress, exercise etc.) can change our genes by influencing chemical switches found within our cells known as epigenome.

I think health can be an accumulative thing, like you mentioned with exercise and and getting yearly check ups, not doing those things for a year or two might be ok, but long term they could contribute to bad health or even death. I believe diet is similar, eating poorly now and then probably won't be that harmful, however consuming poor quality nutrition on a daily basis, long term over a lifetime, like smoking, drinking, etc. most likely will contribute to poor health. Exercise is important, but how can your body be expected to perform well, if you're not giving it the proper fuel to do so. 

Have you taken a look at every ingredient in Beneful and researched it's purpose in the food as far as being beneficial or not health wise for your dogs?


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> hahhaha...no worries about laying into me, I got thick skin.
> I've read all the responses and I'm looking forward to more.
> I'm still skeptical of how good some of the so called "premium" foods are though. I've owned three dogs including my current one. GSD that lived 14 years and Lab that lived about the same I think maybe 15 years. I want to get one thing straight here, I'm not saying GET BENEFUL EVERYONE, IT'S THE BEST! Not at all, I'm saying it's what my dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on. The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet. Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run. It seems like people think, ok, I'm giving my dog the BEST food out there so he'll live forever and not have any issues. Come on now!


I could understand why your skeptical. You looked at better brands before in the past. But think of it this way. Lets say your a teen, around 15. You have a pretty active life style and your main meals are from McDonalds. It has been like this for years. What do you think would happen if for 1 week you decided to cut out all the bad and eat only things that you prepared that were good for you. I doubt your stomach would even know how to handle it. You'd probably feel pretty crappy during this week. But that doesn't mean your friend was wrong. When the time that eating unhealthy foods becomes a problem it is to late to turn back without long term issues. So we trying to help you before the vet notices any problems. 

It is more than fine to be skeptical about dog foods. They change their suppliers, ingredients and locations from time to time. What you brought last time might not what you get this time. I'm going to assume this applies from the cheaper foods as well as some of the more expensive brands. It is that skepticism that is keeping me from feeding it. I'd do raw and if raw didn't work I would switch to cook. But that is just my way of making sure my dog gets what she needs. It isn't the only way. Just another path to consider.


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> hahhaha...no worries about laying into me, I got thick skin.
> I've read all the responses and I'm looking forward to more.
> I'm still skeptical of how good some of the so called "premium" foods are though. I've owned three dogs including my current one. GSD that lived 14 years and Lab that lived about the same I think maybe 15 years. I want to get one thing straight here, I'm not saying GET BENEFUL EVERYONE, IT'S THE BEST! Not at all, I'm saying it's what my dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on. The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet. Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run. It seems like people think, ok, I'm giving my dog the BEST food out there so he'll live forever and not have any issues. Come on now!


Like everyone's saying, being skeptical is normal, and you really do have to do your research before knowing which "premium" foods are good and which are a waste of money. But I can say this as an absolute fact...Beneful is amongst one of the worst dog foods made. I feed my dogs the BEST (what I consider to be the best) food out there, and I would never think they'll live forever and have no issues, but I do what I can to give them a healthy, comfortable, long life with little pain and suffering as I can control. 

If you're serious when you say "beneful is what your dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on", then I suggest you keep researching. That's what I did, and I'm glad I did. I suppose the less you know, the easier it is to feel good about feeding it. I would have been just fine feeding "kibbles and bits" a couple years ago, until I started researching, and understanding canine nutrition, now I would never even think of feeding it. When you know better, you do better. My dogs mean more to me than anything, and I do everything I possibly can for their health, happiness and for their overall life experience. That is my reason for choosing the food I choose, not because I've been sucked in by some trend or advertisement. There are so many people who own pets and don't feel the same, that is unfortunate and unfair to the pets who aren't treated as well as they should be. (this was not referring at all to you USMC79, just pet owners in general).

"The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet"... I have to disagree here, you obviously know that ample exercise and vet checkups are important, so what makes you think nutrition and what you're feeding the dog isn't JUST as important? The food you feed your dog is giving him/her the energy for the exercise, if you're giving a food that has no nutrition, your dogs body is straining to exercise. I have to refer to humans again here, I take good care of myself, and just like your dogs, I see my doctor regularly, I get plenty of exercise, but I also eat the best I can, and even though you can't see it on the outside, I can FEEL the difference when I eat good foods vs processed crap/fast foods. It's draining to eat crappy and still exercise (though I am guilty of doing this sometimes) the difference between me and your dogs is I can explain to you that I feel the difference when I eat X vs X, your dogs can't explain to you "mom/dad I feel better when I eat this food vs Beneful".

I'm not trying to push you in any particular direction but away from Beneful, where you go from here is obviously up to you, but hopefully you'll keep on your quest to better understand canine nutrition, and what's best for your beloved pets.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

USMC79 said:


> hahhaha...no worries about laying into me, I got thick skin.
> I've read all the responses and I'm looking forward to more.
> I'm still skeptical of how good some of the so called "premium" foods are though. I've owned three dogs including my current one. GSD that lived 14 years and Lab that lived about the same I think maybe 15 years. I want to get one thing straight here, I'm not saying GET BENEFUL EVERYONE, IT'S THE BEST! Not at all, I'm saying it's what my dog is doing well on and that's what he'll stay on. The food you give the dog IS important but it's even more important to keep up with the ample exercise and checkups every year at the vet. Just like humans, if you are genetically predisposed to cancer or heart problems or other ailments, it doesn't matter if you take your vitamins and eat right and exercise, you're genetics are going to get you in the long run. It seems like people think, ok, I'm giving my dog the BEST food out there so he'll live forever and not have any issues. Come on now!


true genetics trumps everything else..but if you have a dog that is genetically prone to cancer with the possibility of it beginning from 3-5....
feeing beneful may unleash the disease at 3...while orijen may keep it at bay until 5.

although to be honest i dont think food have as big of an effect as flea and heartworm meds.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> @xellil
> " I'm kinda of doubtful you will make another post, but I just have to comment on this."
> Why is that???


You proved me wrong and Im a actually glad you posted again. Most people that say something like Beneful is good dog food are trolls.

One thing I wish you would do is compare the ingredients in Beneful to these ingredients on this page - what dog foods to avoid - The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid

I am not trying to get you to quit feeding it - that's up to you. However, I think you should be absolutely aware of what you are putting in your dog's stomach, and not just that it doesn't give him diarrhea.

We need to not be feeding food out of ignrance. If you are aware of what's in there, you can make a decision based on knowedge.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Good genetics doesn't trump all. I have seen a huge difference since feeding raw in my collies. Even with my two last litters and they were of the same lines as previous kibble fed litters. My previous pups were healthy and pretty and lived their expected life span but these last two litters trump all of them. They are glowing, exuberant, exceptional young adults. Their muscle tone is superior, intelligence, coat, vibrancy and temperament is vastly superior to any of my previous litters and the lines are the same so genetics are very similar. Feed whatever you want but I have seen the difference an excellent diet can make with genetically similar dogs. Technically there should not be this much difference between them. So feed raw, feed home cooked, or feed and excellent kibble but please feed the best you can. It really does make a difference.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I pulled this off Beneful's website. This is the Original formula. 

INGREDIENTS
*Ground yellow corn*, chicken by-product meal, *corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat *preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef,* soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal,* tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, *added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2)*, DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity*), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.


The items in bold are the worst ingredients. This is the epitomy of junk food. It has sugar in it! Propylene glycol! and menadione sodium bisulfite. What a trifecta of bad ingredients. The you have a lot of corn, artificial colors...


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I pulled this off Beneful's website. This is the Original formula.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> *Ground yellow corn*, chicken by-product meal, *corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat *preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef,* soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal,* tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, *added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2)*, DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity*), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.
> ...


Don't forget the horror of "animal fat" and just what that could contain....

and meat meal...ugh.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes, there are almost certainly euthanized animals in there, amongst other terrible things. Animal digest is also very bad along with animal fat. I guess no sawdust is a plus.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I agree animal digest is disgusting. Is it really bad though?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I agree animal digest is disgusting. Is it really bad though?


Anything that says "animal" and doesn't name the source likely has euthanized animals in it. Road kill, you name it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

here is the info on animal digest from the dog food project. It was what was in the Fortiflora probiotic i gave Snorkels for over a week, and either that or the antibiotic made her sick for three weeks



> AAFCO: A material which results from chemical and/or enzymatic hydrolysis of clean and undecomposed animal tissue. The animal tissues used shall be exclusive of hair, horns, teeth, hooves and feathers, except in such trace amounts as might occur unavoidably in good factory practice and shall be suitable for animal feed. If it bears a name descriptive of its kind or flavor(s), it must correspond thereto.
> 
> A cooked-down broth made from unspecified parts of unspecified animals.* The animals used can be obtained from any source, so there is no control over quality or contamination. Any kind of animal can be included: "4-D animals" (dead, diseased, disabled, or dying prior to slaughter), goats, pigs, horses, rats, misc. roadkill, animals euthanized at shelters, restaurant and supermarket refuse and so on.*


The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I pretty much left another animal forum due tot he amount of people who thought i was "insane" or "stupid" for my opinions (facts) about pet food they were constantly talking about what they fed there dogs and cats and how "healthy" there dogs were on purina dog chow how "they had no sicknesses caused from the food they fed" like ol roy and how "my vet says kibble is the best" blah blah blah they were always talking about how cheap ws the same as the expensive and it did "wonders" for there dogs coats,breathe,gas ect.

it was really frustrating to me becuase these people would harrass you for mentioning the obvious "if you feed your dog poor quality its eventually going to show" lord would they call me names horrable names telling me i didnt deserve to own a pet being so stuck up and high and mighty. i feel sorry for most of the dogs and cats owned by those people i really do


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> I pretty much left another animal forum due tot he amount of people who thought i was "insane" or "stupid" for my opinions (facts) about pet food they were constantly talking about what they fed there dogs and cats and how "healthy" there dogs were on purina dog chow how "they had no sicknesses caused from the food they fed" like ol roy and how "my vet says kibble is the best" blah blah blah they were always talking about how cheap ws the same as the expensive and it did "wonders" for there dogs coats,breathe,gas ect.
> 
> it was really frustrating to me becuase these people would harrass you for mentioning the obvious "if you feed your dog poor quality its eventually going to show" lord would they call me names horrable names telling me i didnt deserve to own a pet being so stuck up and high and mighty. i feel sorry for most of the dogs and cats owned by those people i really do


I'm glad those people didn't break you. You're educated and you know the difference between proper nutrition and improper nutrition and that's more than they can say! I feel confident about this board because people come here looking for advice and help and that's what they get with no biased information, just facts.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

USMC79 said:


> Hey everyone. New to the forum and love all the good info on here.
> Regarding the whole Beneful and "low quality" dog food thread...I have an adult Boxer who has always had gas and runny stool. I've done the whole "good quality" food thing, raw food to Natural Balance to Taste of the Wild to Avo to Nutro and he always had the gas and bad poop. The breeder used to give him Beneful. Ever since going back to Beneful, he has done a complete 180. Firm poop, very little if any gas and still the same energetic Boxer.
> It's all about the dog and how there system handles the food. I've become very skeptical with the whole "high quality food" push. I don't get it and I think it's just hype. And why do people always compare dogs to babies or humans. I've heard people say, 'giving your dog low quality food is like eating McDpnalds everyday'.
> You can't ever make that comparison. If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care.


You CAN compare children to dogs because they both require proper nutrition to stay in good health. Beneful isn't healthy for dogs just like McDonald's isn't healthy for children. 

It doesn't matter if the dog doesn't understand if it is high quality food or not. Children don't understand that the tasty, sugary food they get is bad for them and the icky broccoli and carrots is healthy. Because you are the one who chose to buy a dog/adopt a dog/keep the stray you found it is YOUR responsibility to make sure the dog is getting proper nutrition. Beneful doesn't provide that.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

"If your dog is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your dog just wants to eat and won't care."

Read:

"If your child is doing well on a food, any food, keep it up. You're the only one that understands if the food is high quality or not, your child just wants to eat and won't care."

Maybe the care givers have to have a higher standard than the child/dog just wants to eat and won't care ...


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I pulled this off Beneful's website. This is the Original formula.
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> *Ground yellow corn*, chicken by-product meal, *corn gluten meal, whole wheat flour, animal fat *preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), rice flour, beef,* soy flour, sugar, propylene glycol, meat and bone meal,* tricalcium phosphate, phosphoric acid, salt, water, animal digest, sorbic acid (a preservative), potassium chloride, dried carrots, dried peas, calcium propionate (a preservative), L-Lysine monohydrochloride, choline chloride, *added color (Red 40, Yellow 5, Yellow 6, Blue 2)*, DL-Methionine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, manganese sulfate, niacin, Vitamin A supplement, calcium carbonate, copper sulfate, Vitamin B-12 supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, garlic oil, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin D-3 supplement, *menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity*), calcium iodate, folic acid, biotin, sodium selenite.
> ...


I'm not entirely sure that these specific ingredients would KILL your dog, they may not even cause harm to him/her. Just like eating candy isn't going to kill me on the spot, but if I eat JUST candy, you can imagine what would happen to my body. The problem here is that this food is missing EVERYTHING that a dog needs. If your dog is living on this food...it's missing most of the nutrients that it's body needs to live and most of all THRIVE! You don't want to meet the basic needs of keeping your dog alive right? You want to help him/her feel their best, and live the best life you can give them, it's your responsibility as a pet owner IMO.

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here:
To pass AAFCO guidelines (that little stamp on the back of dog foods that assures you it "passed the test") a study is done on 6 dogs, and as long as 4 come out alive, that food passes. This doesn't mean that the 4 dogs alive are healthy even...and who knows why the other 2 died . It's an absolutely ridiculous standard that proves that dog food companies are usually not making food with the health of our pets in mind, but instead with $$$$ in mind.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

DogLuver said:


> I'm not entirely sure that these specific ingredients would KILL your dog, they may not even cause harm to him/her. Just like eating candy isn't going to kill me on the spot, but if I eat JUST candy, you can imagine what would happen to my body. The problem here is that this food is missing EVERYTHING that a dog needs. If your dog is living on this food...it's missing most of the nutrients that it's body needs to live and most of all THRIVE! You don't want to meet the basic needs of keeping your dog alive right? You want to help him/her feel their best, and live the best life you can give them, it's your responsibility as a pet owner IMO.
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong here:
> To pass AAFCO guidelines (that little stamp on the back of dog foods that assures you it "passed the test") a study is done on 6 dogs, and as long as 4 come out alive, that food passes. This doesn't mean that the 4 dogs alive are healthy even...and who knows why the other 2 died . It's an absolutely ridiculous standard that proves that dog food companies are usually not making food with the health of our pets in mind, but instead with $$$$ in mind.


yep. something like that. I think it's 8 dogs but I could easily be wrong. Doesn't give much faith does it?

The thing is, it might not kill your dog immediately, but what does it cause long term? In actuality dog food/treats DO kill dogs and in far larger numbers than we know. Look at the jerky treat thing going on now - no recalls, dogs dying. Aflatoxin, Melamine. And so many dogs with kidney failure of "unknown origin" that is never traced back to anything and yet they are on dry dog food. Dogs don't just lose function of their kidneys/livers for no reason. 

*Menadione Sodium Bisulfate* - not approved for long term use, linked to serious health issues.

If nothing else stopped me from feeding Beneful, that would.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> here is the info on animal digest from the dog food project. It was what was in the Fortiflora probiotic i gave Snorkels for over a week, and either that or the antibiotic made her sick for three weeks
> 
> 
> 
> The Dog Food Project - Ingredients to avoid


I'm throwing out my fortiflora. I don't know why I stopped giving it. I just switched to a human grade one right in the middle of the treatment. Now Bridget is doing better I removed the supplements altogether.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I'm throwing out my fortiflora. I don't know why I stopped giving it. I just switched to a human grade one right in the middle of the treatment. Now Bridget is doing better I removed the supplements altogether.


yes I stupidly gave it without even reading the ingredients!! I can't believe I did that. She could have been feeling bad from the antibiotics, or the fortiflora, but I know that animal digest wasn't doing her any good. And it's a Purina product, probably came straight from the dregs of the rendering plant.

Glad you got bridget off of it. The thing that really ticks me off about that stuff is they put the animal digest in there so the dogs will lap it up and they can sell more.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes I stupidly gave it without even reading the ingredients!! I can't believe I did that. She could have been feeling bad from the antibiotics, or the fortiflora, but I know that animal digest wasn't doing her any good. And it's a Purina product, probably came straight from the dregs of the rendering plant.
> 
> Glad you got bridget off of it. The thing that really ticks me off about that stuff is they put the animal digest in there so the dogs will lap it up and they can sell more.


I hate that company. I really do. They are really upsetting me.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

That's why I chose to try Jarrow Pet Dophilus instead of Purina's FortiFlora. Jarrow has a much better ingredient list, IMO Pet Dophilus

First of all, I have no trust in Purina as a company. Second, I didn't like that animal digest was the first ingredient. I was told that it's more beneficial to give probiotics that are formulated for pets rather than humans; because their gut flora needs are different than ours.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> That's why I chose to try Jarrow Pet Dophilus instead of Purina's FortiFlora. Jarrow has a much better ingredient list, IMO Pet Dophilus
> 
> First of all, I have no trust in Purina as a company. Second, I didn't like that animal digest was the first ingredient. I was told that it's more beneficial to give probiotics that are formulated for pets rather than humans; because their gut flora needs are different than ours.


Thanks - if she takes antibiotics again I'll get this. I agree - if it says Purina on it it's probably got something awful in it.

Although the last bag of sunflower seeds for the birds I bought was made by Purina. They could probably screw that up also.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 30, 2011)

Beneful is a great food for dogs actually..... its about as great as letting your child have its diet consist of McDonalds, Burker King, Checkers etc.... Great stuff in there. uke:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

the reason dogs LOVE these kibbles so much is the same reason we like dougnuts,fried chicken and soda its full of sugar and junk that tastes good. when companys add sugars to pet food is the same reason they add sugar to kids cereal suger IS addicting it has an effect on your brain so they toss in the sugar people think"wow! my dog LOVES this stuff!!" same with kids kids get a sugery cereal then continuesly beg for more


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> the reason dogs LOVE these kibbles so much is the same reason we like dougnuts,fried chicken and soda its full of sugar and junk that tastes good. when companys add sugars to pet food is the same reason they add sugar to kids cereal suger IS addicting it has an effect on your brain so they toss in the sugar people think"wow! my dog LOVES this stuff!!" same with kids kids get a sugery cereal then continuesly beg for more


I agree - it's like the animal digest in fortiflora. The only reason it is in there is so owners will see their dogs lapping it up and think it's a good product.


----------

